# The Dukes Course, St Andrews. Video too.



## John_Findlay (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely clubhouse with good service and a cracking view. Well stocked pro shop. Decent enough driving range. 

The course was a wee surprise for the area, being set up inland on a hill. Kinda heathland style to be honest. Loved the bunkering. Greens and course in great condition. Thoroughly enjoyable day out.

Not a difficult course but enough to keep you honest. Favourite hole was the sneaky wee 10th. Sharp dogleg left with a hidden burn in range. Nasty.

And, as usual, here's what video I got. Only 15 holes but you'll get the picture.

Dukes Course Video 

Round in 3.5 hours in buggies. What a nice change that was.


----------



## Mightymoose (Apr 28, 2011)

Cheers for the review, you made it look easy!

Definitely added to my wish list, although some of the tee carries are daunting


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 28, 2011)

It's quite wide off the tee on most to be honest. And no great carries over rough or heather or nonsense. The fairway bunkers are very well placed though.

Roughly 6500 yards from the white tees we played off. Lovely tight lies, too.

Green Fees are a bit steep. There aren't many courses I'd pay Â£115 for in high season. This is worth Â£65-75 in my book.


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2011)

Will be in St Andrews from the 16th October, and notice the green fees will have dropped to Â£57.50. Might try and add to the courses we are due to play, as it looks lovely from the video.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is the Dukes the course on the site of the Old Craigtoun Hospital?


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 28, 2011)

It is at Craigtoun, round the back of the caravan park. Been on the go since 1995 apparently.


----------



## StuartD (Apr 28, 2011)

Played it last year and thought it was great. I played it not long after it opened (canâ€™t believe that was 1995!!) and was not much of a fan.  They have changed the last 3 holes from the original layout and they are much better. The bunkering and drainage has vastly been improved. The fairways used to be very soggy but the difference now is unbelievable. Agree with JF that the 10th is a cracking hole. By being brave when aiming to the corner at the burn can make a difference of up to 4 clubs when going into the green. The course is attached to the old course hotel and is free for hotel guests. It is usually very quiet as many guests book a game but donâ€™t turn up as they tend to go off to one of the links courses in town. I played it as a freebie last year and canâ€™t really say it is worth the green fee, but I would say that about any course


----------



## monktonhallgc1882 (Apr 29, 2011)

sounds interesting i have played the kittocks course by the fairmount hotel in st andrews before


----------

